# Defender of the Crown free Flash version.



## Dark Jezter (Dec 4, 2005)

Stumbled upon this earlier.  I'm sure that some of you who can remember the days of the Commodore 64 will love it. 

http://www.cinemaware.com/browser/dotc/final.asp

Yep, a free online flash version of Defender of the Crown from the company that made it nearly 20 years ago.  Enjoy!


----------



## Brain (Dec 4, 2005)

Pretty cool, but the game cheated against me.  The computer attacked a territory that was not adjacent to its own territories, in fact it was only adjacent to my own territories.  Not sure how that happened.


----------



## Droogie (Dec 9, 2005)

I hate this damn game. I couldn't win at it when I was 14, and I can't win at it now. Too frickin hard. Or maybe its just me.


----------



## Bront (Dec 10, 2005)

Droogie said:
			
		

> I hate this damn game. I couldn't win at it when I was 14, and I can't win at it now. Too frickin hard. Or maybe its just me.



I always thought it was too easy.  I'll have to fool around with it when I get home.


----------



## Droogie (Dec 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I always thought it was too easy.  I'll have to fool around with it when I get home.



So whats your secret?

How does one actually win a joust?


----------



## Bront (Dec 10, 2005)

Droogie said:
			
		

> So whats your secret?
> 
> How does one actually win a joust?



If I remember right, there's a spot you need to hit on their shield, towards the lower half of it.  It took a while.


----------



## Bront (Dec 10, 2005)

Just won with Geoffrey Longsword.  Unfortunately, it appears i forgot how to joust.

I remember it took me a while.

Tips:

#1: don't be afraid to ask Robin for help early.  When you need the men and are short on money, they can do wonders.  Later, when you're richer, you can usually afford what you need anyway.

#2: Knights are cool, but soldiers win battles.  5:1 soldiers to knights is the lowest ratio you want.  7-8:1 is a bit better, though this can vary.

#3: Play to your strengths.  Great leaders fight battles better (At least supposedly).  Great Swordsmen should raid (Potentialy lots of cash 70+ gold) and rescue damsels in distress (Good for morale, can potentialy raise a quality).  Great Jousters should joust (Fame can help raise qualitys, and improve morale, jousting for land is a great way to win 3 pieces of land in one turn with no fighting.

#4 Very early, put everything in your campaign army.  You get more soldiers for conqouring uncontrolled land, and if no one can threaten your castle, what good are they doing there?  Same think later with your home castle if it's surrounded by your own land.

#5 Practice.  Swordsmanship isn't too tricky, but if you're good at it, you can get another character strength instead.  Same with Jousting.


----------



## Duncan Haldane (Dec 13, 2005)

Droogie said:
			
		

> So whats your secret?
> 
> How does one actually win a joust?




I remember playing this game on my PC (IBM 8086) way back when.
I remember that I knew a secret for jousting.  I would press a certain number of arrow keys left/right, then another number up/down (7/2??), and then I could hit the middle of the joust every time.

The game became pretty boring then, because I could win every game just by winning the tourneys.

But the C64 version may have been different.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Dec 13, 2005)

Okay, I just won the game.  I played as Wolfric the Wild and jousted my way to victory.

I had trouble figuring out how to joust at first on this flash version, but then I learned that you can move your lance up and down in addition to left and right.  Once I figured out where to aim my lance (lower part of opponent's shield right as he's about to meet you) I never lost a match.

I also got very good at swordfighting, to the point where I never failed when raiding or rescuing damsels in distress.

P.S.  Also, Bront gave some good advice; don't be afraid to ask for help from Robin Hood near the start of the game.  He can help you grab some territories early on, and by the time you've got a big enough income to purchase a strong army, you won't need Robin's help anymore.


----------



## Chris Tavares (Dec 14, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Pretty cool, but the game cheated against me.  The computer attacked a territory that was not adjacent to its own territories, in fact it was only adjacent to my own territories.  Not sure how that happened.




Good to hear that it's faithful to the original - the original game cheated too. The developers admitted it at one point.


----------



## Bront (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, the game was written to fit on a floppy, and AI had not been done well at the time, so it was common for the computer opponents to cheat in some way to make up for it.


----------



## Droogie (Dec 15, 2005)

I WON! Yaaaay!

Thanks for the tips, Bront!


----------



## Dark Jezter (Dec 15, 2005)

Droogie said:
			
		

> I WON! Yaaaay!
> 
> Thanks for the tips, Bront!



 Who did you play as?  Just curious.


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2005)

Droogie said:
			
		

> I WON! Yaaaay!
> 
> Thanks for the tips, Bront!



Glad I could help.

Now that I'm remembering how to play, I haven't lost a game.  I should try someone other than Geoffrey Longsword.


----------



## Droogie (Dec 20, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Who did you play as?  Just curious.




Geoffrey Longsword. I started in the maroon-colored territory on the west side, and I held off buying troops for a couple turns while I grabbed the two empty territories to the west. Kept reinforcing my campaign army every round. I got good at knocking down walls with my catapult, so capturing capitols got pretty easy. I used Robin twice early on, then saved the last favor for the endgame. 

I still can't joust for crap. Was only able to unseat the other guy once.


----------



## Bront (Dec 20, 2005)

another tip, there are notches on the rope of the catapolt which are where you need to stop.  Go all the way down first, then go up each little lighter area on the rope.  It's pretty easy, and it helps a lot with attacking castles.


----------



## Henry (Dec 21, 2005)

Jezter, thank you for the great memories.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Dec 23, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Jezter, thank you for the great memories.




No problem.  Playing this game definately brought back a lot of memories for me as well.


----------

